# Polycarbonate Question



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

My brother in law just aquire some large free sheets (4x8) of polycarbonate for his house project. He told my I could have the scraps if I wanted. I'm looking for info about polycarbonate. What type of glue to use/ how easy is it to glue, etc. Has anyone else worked with polycarbonate? Would it be useful to a modeler?
Thanks in advance,
Craig


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

You can glue polycarbonate (LEXAN is a trade name for polycarbonate) with Acrylic Cement. Polycarbonate has a much higher impact strength then acrylic. It doesn't like to be cut or routed so make sure you and your brother keep a good hold on it when running it through a power saw and make sure your tools are sharp. There is a lot of information about working with polycarbonate on the TAP Plastics website. 
Russ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So the same cement will work for both? 

The "glass" pulpit at church has a broken piece I've been meaning to repair. Somebody tried with epoxy a while ago, which failed for obvious reasons. I'm wondering how to tell if it's polycarbonate or acrylic.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 03/21/2009 10:28 AM
{snip...}[/i] I'm wondering how to tell if it's polycarbonate or acrylic.
Shouldn't be to hard Tom, just see if you can easily cut the edge of the crack with a sharp knife, if it's glass you'll know it.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

You'll have to remove all of the epoxy first before you use the acrylic cement. The acrylic cement melts the acrylic (or Polycarbonate) but won't touch the epoxy. We make *Acrylic Podiums* all of the time at TAP Plastics. 
Russ


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Russ, 
i like your style. advertising your products simply by the use of information. 
not invasive, but allways present, where it makes sense. 
i think, i will never buy something from you, due to distance and transport costs, but i learned a couple of usefull things from your "edutizements". 
thanks for that.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's not the one, but it is pretty. Now, show me a link to the glue. Yes, the epoxy peeled off easily as it didn't adhere at all. I might need to clean the edges as it's been broken for a long time.


I think somebody told me to tell by looking through it the long way. It's crystal clear looking that way, not greenish. Seems to be about an inch thick.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is the link to the Acrylic Cement Manufacture: *IPS Corp.* There are many plastics distributors that carry the Weld-On brand on Acrylic Cements. Here is the link to the *Acrylic Cements* available from TAP Plastics. The material you describe sounds like it is made from acrylic sheet. I usually recommend using *Weld-On #16* for repairs as it's syrupy nature helps fill in any slight voids between the mating parts. Some also find it easier to control.
Russ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

One tube of Weld-On #16 ordered. Thanks. 

(I agree with Kormsen. Be helpful, provide information, solve problems, and we're delighted to buy from you.)


----------

